# Darren Gardner ( TEX-o-Bob ) update



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

I am sure most of you know tex and I was asked by his wife to put this up , He went in for open heart surgery last Friday , he is doing OK his heart would not beat on its own the day after and they ( the DR's ) thought they would have to install a pace maker , but on Sunday evening it took off on its own and he is doing better now , As of the last time I got a text from his wife he has been up and walking around , I will try to keep you informed of how he is doing and ask that you keep him in your thought and prayers , Troy


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

He will be in my prayers.

400bull


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a text from him today and he said he alive an d he getting stronger by the day.He might be getting to go home tomorrow morning.That was this morning text


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

love and respect; hope he has a short and strong rekovery;


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Didn't tex bob loos a lot of weight recently.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers with you Tex!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I had no Idea. He will be in our thoughts and prayers for sure.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

duckkiller29 said:


> Didn't tex bob loos a lot of weight recently.


No that was his buddy that lost all the weight! Tex was just selling all of his clothes for him.

Glad to hear Tex is doing better!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Continued healing and Blessings.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck to you Tex, your in our prayers for sure.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

well tex i hope you have a speedy recorvey


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just gonna check on him....sooo glad the little feller is doing good


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best wishes Tex! Good thing that that heart doesn't have to pump up very high to his noggin!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Hope everything works out fine. i know he's been having problems for a while, so hopefully the surgery is a fix and he'll be back hunting in the near future.


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Tex. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Best wishes Tex! Good thing that that heart doesn't have to pump up very high to his noggin!


 :lol: I'll be sure to pass that one on, right after he is healed enough to laugh at it without hurting himself. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard he plans to shoot some Chukars this weekend. 

Good luck Tex, hope you are recovering well!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Prayers your way Tex! Have a full and healthy rest of your life man!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Darren, hope all is well and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you are recovering well Tex and that you are chasing those birds faster than they want you to.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Good luck Darren.... hope your recovery goes speedy and with no problems...


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

Well as of today he was going to come home but his heart was beating to fast so he is still at the hospital , he sent me a couple of text's yesterday and seems to be doing good he was joking with me so for the most part I think he is doing well , Troy


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Darin,

May God be with you at your time of need. You will be in my thought and prayers. I hope you have a speedy recovery and wish you all the best, in that your health returns better than before.

Sincerely,

Jeff Nelson


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin,

If you need any help catching up with your work, gimme a call...

God's speed for a quick and full recovery my friend.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

What hospital is he in? Would he like visitors?? he sure has a lot of support from this forum!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill definitely be praying for a fellow hunter.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm home guys! You can check out the whole thing over in the big game section under "One Last Hunt/I'm Alive!" Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes folks! It's nice to know so many people care about you. I'm truly blessed to have so many good friends in this world.

John, I might have a swan or two that needs skinned... You skin Swan Pilgrim?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

its good to have you back Tex!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know anything about skinning a swan...but if you want me...I'm teachable and will help


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Darren glad to have your voice of reason back on the forum!!

I dropped off a teal to your wife but I don't want you to worry about it. Take time catching up with your family and life. Don't sweat the small stuff. I wish you continued health. -Blake


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Got your teal all squared away Blake. We need to talk about how you want it done. Call me any time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this old thread because I ran into this video. Tex hasn't posted since I think 2014, but the name stuck out. He did a turkey fan and beard mount for me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just the other day I was wondering what had happened to him. 

He did my first turkey a number of years ago. 

Here's to hoping that he pulls through.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear he's doing better! He's one of, if, not the best bird taxidermist in the state!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Now that is cool!! Glad to hear he is doing better, and kudos to those that were at the raffle for him.


----------

